# درس تنزيل برنامج mastercam x5 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود



## حمدى 12 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

درس تنزيل برنامج mastercam X5 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود
الى أخوه واخوات اهل ملتقى المهندسين العرب






























رابط درس فيديو شرح تنزيل برنامج mastercam X5 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود
AVI Video

http://www.mediafire.com/?z1zb09dcnz9g3dl

رابط البرامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231457.html



ارجو الدعاء منكم 

مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​​*


----------



## cnc (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية يا هندسة وانا شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر للأخ الكريم حمدي
وجزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز الفاضل حمدي انا نزلت البرنامج قبل ان تنزل الشرح وعملت له كراك بنفس الطريقة اللتي علمتنا اياها المرة السابقة واخترت نيت هاسب وليس هاسب واخترت اندستريال وليس ديلر واشتغل معي البرنامج 

سؤالي لك يا حبيبي 

أولا : هل ما قمت به خطأ أم صواب؟
ثانيا: هل هناك فرق بين اختياراتي هذه واختياراتك في فيلم الفيديو الذي شرحته جزاك الله خيرا؟

وما مميزات وعيوب كل اختيار ان كان هناك مميزات لواحد على الاخر؟

وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وخالصا لوجهه الكريم

قل ءامين


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 ديسمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي العزيز الفاضل حمدي انا نزلت البرنامج قبل ان تنزل الشرح وعملت له كراك بنفس الطريقة اللتي علمتنا اياها المرة السابقة واخترت نيت هاسب وليس هاسب واخترت اندستريال وليس ديلر واشتغل معي البرنامج
> 
> ...


الأخ طارق بلال طرح نفس الأسئلة التي كانت تدور في رأسي.
بالفعل نود أن نعرف الفرق بين هذا وذاك , وميزة كل خيار عن الآخر.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله ان جعل قلبي اثنين من عباده يتفقا على شيء واحد

شيء طيب والحمد لله


----------



## حمدى 12 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شكرا للمرور اخ طارق بلال الغالى علينا واخ سيف الله اسلام *
*بارك الله فيكم*
*أما بالنسبة لسؤالكم *
*HASP اشمل محاكاة ل 5 محاور milling *
*اما NetHASP لايفتح محاكاة ل 5 محاور milling *​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 ديسمبر 2010)

حمدى 12 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *شكرا للمرور اخ طارق بلال الغالى علينا واخ سيف الله اسلام *
> *بارك الله فيكم*
> ...


جزاكم الله خيراً يا أخ حمدي
نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويزدك علماً


----------



## أبو عادل المحسون (11 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ليرضيك أخي في مجال تأملنا برنامج surfcam 5.1 نظرا لخبرتك في هذا المجال والله يجزيك الخير.


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (11 يناير 2011)

تسلم ماقصرت وشكران


----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (2 مارس 2011)

اخي حمدي استفسار بسيط انت استخدمت win32 
انا جهازي 64 ودخلت على هالفايل 
USB-Emul_Win64
لكن ماوجدت الباتش فايل داخل الملف هل استخدم اللي بالـ 32 ؟ 
والف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عصام حمامي (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mujahid21eng (1 مايو 2011)

حمدى 12 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *درس تنزيل برنامج mastercam x5 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود*
> *الى أخوه واخوات اهل ملتقى المهندسين العرب*​
> ...


 نسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هشام المتوكل (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي حمدي


----------



## عبــدالله (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*عاجل للمساعده*

اطلب التكرم في مساعدتي حيث ارغب في برنامج (MASTER CAmx3) حيث يتواجد ليه كورس في تايون ويتعاملون بنفس الإصدار الله يرحم والديكم تساعدوني بالبرنامج مع طريقة التنصيب ولكم الأجر من الله


----------



## حمدى 12 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط البرنامج Mastercam X3 Win32 & Win64
http://updates.mastercam.com/x3/release/mastercamx3-web.exe

هذا ربط الكراك Mastercam X3 Win32 & Win64 cracks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01317078386.zip

ياخى عبــدالله اين انت وطمنى انشاء الله بصحة وسلامه
ياخى عبــدالله دون الله يرحم والديكم احلى 
مساعده واجب علينا

شرح عمل الكراك 
1) Install Mastercam X3 (Select Sim Type > HASP)

2) Run "mastercamx3.reg" (add info to Windows Registry)

3) Install emulator (Run "install.bat" from "Emul_Install" folder)

4) Run "mastercamx3_crk.exe", browse to "mastercam.exe" in <Mastercam X3 programm folder> and click "Start"


----------



## عبــدالله (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اود اشكرك يا اخ حمدي12 على mastercamx3فارق الوقت هو السبب لعدم الرد فورا لكم مني الشكر الجزيل فارق الوقت 5 ساعات بين مصر وتايوان


----------



## petermoses (20 مارس 2013)

Please can you help me to download a mastercam for window 7 because this x4 it's not working 
thank you


----------



## Ali700 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الف شكر على هذا المجهود القيم لكن هناك استفسار بسيط جدا عندما اردت ان اسطب البرنامج قبل كل شي وفي بادئ الامر رقض التنصيب وطلب مني ان انصب برنامج السولد ووركس في بادئ الامر سؤالي هو اي نسخه متوافقه مع هذا البرنامج هل النسخه 2012 ام النسخه 2013 وهل يعمل الاثنان على هذا التطبيق ارجو الرد بالسرعه الممكنه وتوضيح الامر مع احترامي وتقديري لك اخي​


----------



## mezmez (3 يناير 2015)

روابط كراك ماستر كام لا يعمل


----------

